# Antenas y Patrones de Radiación



## GaboRojo

Buen dia para todos, este es mi primer aporte, espero sea de utilidad para ustedes.

Es una Práctica de Laboratorio realizada por 2 compañeros de la universidad y mi persona en la materia de Comunicaciones II de Ing. Electronica en la Universidad Santo Tomas Bogotá, Colombia.

Es un estudio de ventajas y desventajas en los patrones de radiación de las antenas dependiendo de la configuración que se tenga entre el transmisor y el receptor, por ejemplo, Tx=Antena Yagi y Rx=Antena Helicoidal.

La adquisición de la imagen del patrón de radiación se hace a través de un software (cuyo nombre no puedo mencionar) y un hardware bastante robusto de interfaz.

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


Archivo en Word: 

Archivo en PDF: 

Clave:gaborojo

Espero poder ayudarles, dejen sus comentarios.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

GaboRojo, gracias por tu aporte.

Espero que no moleste que me haya tomado la libertad de adjuntar el documento al mensaje, de tal forma que siempre tengamos a la mano esta valiosa información.

Saludos.


----------



## GaboRojo

No hay problema , yo no pude hacerlo xke pesaba + de 1MB ...


----------



## GaboRojo

Muchachos si les ha servido el laboratorio?


----------



## LeoFuentes

Estimado GaboRojo:
Tengo un programa español que analiza el tipo de antena que tu le programes , se llama "Momentos", que intentaré enviarte el archivo. No sé si resulte porque es un punto exe, pero lo intentaré.
Por de pronto, mi interesa saber que significa los parámetros "Corte Phi" y "Corte Theta" dentro del padrón de irradiación de las antenas.
Aprovecho de ostentar que acá en Chile hago antenas dipolo plegado y arreglos de hasta 15 Mhz de ancho de banda, obviamente en 50 Ohms finales en las bandas de Vhf y Uhf hasta 1 Giga, de modo que "soy un enfermo por las antenas"
Atentamente, Leo


----------



## victor-arica

¿como calcular el adaptador de impedancia de de una antena helicoidal? que se fabrica  con una  lamina de cobre  porfavor  nesecito la formula o calculos para  las la fabricacion del adaptadro d impedancia ya que no todos  son iguales  opr que cmbia  por el numero de espiras  que tenga la antena


----------



## GaboRojo

LeoFuentes dijo:
			
		

> Estimado GaboRojo:
> Tengo un programa español que analiza el tipo de antena que tu le programes , se llama "Momentos", que intentaré enviarte el archivo. No sé si resulte porque es un punto exe, pero lo intentaré.
> Por de pronto, mi interesa saber que significa los parámetros "Corte Phi" y "Corte Theta" dentro del padrón de irradiación de las antenas.
> Aprovecho de ostentar que acá en Chile hago antenas dipolo plegado y arreglos de hasta 15 Mhz de ancho de banda, obviamente en 50 Ohms finales en las bandas de Vhf y Uhf hasta 1 Giga, de modo que "soy un enfermo por las antenas"
> Atentamente, Leo



Buen dia señor LeoFuentes.

aun no he visto el programa, pero lo intentaré descargar ya que no creo que ese .exe funcione.

Los parametros Corte Phi y Corte Theta hacen referencia a los ángulos con los cuales se calculan la potencia de radiacion isotropica, es decir, la potencia de radiacion de la antena respecto a una antena que irradia, idealmente, isotropicamente.

No soy muy bueno en antenas, pues apenas estoy estudiando , pero para  consulta el libro "Anthena Theory, de Balanis" ahi explica todo perfectamente.

Espero poder ayudarte y te comentare luego como me fue con MOMENTOS.

Saludos.


----------



## elllanero

el .EXE funciona y Muy bien, me ha servido para una practica de la universidad.


----------



## manur

puedes utilizar el 4nec2x que incluye una modificacion para ver el patron de radiacion en 3d la dir es http://home.ict.nl/~arivoors/


----------



## GeoPat300

Hola el software MOMENTOS.EXE no se ejecuta en mi laptop tengo windows 10


----------



## smoke

El soft que recomienda manur es muy recomendable, corre en cualquier sistema operativo, es gratuito y perfecto para antenas de alambres, como usan los radioaficionados. Para otras formas es posible usarlo, como una aproximación. Saludos.


----------

